

App Store Review Guidelines - px
http://developer.apple.com/appstore/guidelines.html

======
Tyrannosaurs
It's a welcome move.

"In particular, we are relaxing all restrictions on the development tools used
to create iOS apps, as long as the resulting apps do not download any code.
This should give developers the flexibility they want, while preserving the
security we need."

This presumably puts the likes of Monotouch back on the board as well as the
possibility of some form of JVM (so long as the whole thing is packaged inside
the app).

Interesting to see what it means for Flash. Gut feel is not much - obviously
there are some benefits in being able to rework existing Flash apps but I
can't see it being a development tool of choice for anyone starting fresh.

